# Updating the WorldMark FAQ Article



## CO skier (May 15, 2017)

I did not want to derail the Point Chart Comparison thread with this side discussion.

The article linked as the WorldMark FAQ on the Timeshare Ownership Comparison Chart was last updated in 2007.  A few things have changed since then, so an update is overdue.

http://www.tug2.net/advice/worldmark.htm  <now updated!

What do WorldMark owners think of the current FAQ?  It is thorough and detailed and revising it with current information would be a simple task.

What is the purpose of these FAQ?  Is it to give newbies considering a timeshare purchase a quick overlook of WorldMark, or is more detail required?  In looking at some of the FAQs for other systems, I liked the brevity of the DVC article.  Maybe edit the current WorldMark FAQ down to something between the size it is now and the size of the DVC FAQ?

There are many resources for current WorldMark owners to learn more about their ownership.  These resources could be linked as part of the FAQ, so my opinion is that the WorldMark FAQ provide a basic overview and understanding of WorldMark.  What should the scope of the WorldMark FAQ be?

Examples of these basic questions and answers are:

How much to purchase, cost to purchase, and what are the maintenance fees?

How does WorldMark work?

Where can I vacation with WorldMark?


I will volunteer to revise the current WorldMark FAQ, but the first step is to decide the framework for the update.  Should the update be a simple revision of the current WorldMark FAQ, or should the update take a different direction?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

kudos for taking this on, do not hesitate to contact me if you need any assistance or files uploaded/changes made etc!  Ill provide anything you need!


----------



## ecwinch (May 15, 2017)

This is on my "to-do" list, but definitely would appreciate any/all assistance you might lend. My vision was a reference closer to what was available on the wmtsinfo.com site that Fred maintained so faithfully until his passing (RIP).  That might be overly ambitious, but that was my long-range goal since it was such a valued resource to the WM community. Potentially even extending it to the Wyndham side also.

To replicate what Fred had built I think we really need more of a content mgt system (CMS), which I have not had time to discuss Brian what options might be present. I know it was discussed previously in this thread (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/worldmark-info-website.250089/#post-1959137)

Taking a more immediate step of refreshing the existing guide might be a good starting point.

Thoughts?


----------



## CO skier (May 15, 2017)

I learned a lot about how to use WorldMark from wmtsinfo.com.  That website set the gold standard.

This would be a valuable addition to the WorldMark advice section, but I think the WorldMark FAQ should serve a different purpose and be directed to someone who does not know anything about WorldMark.  The FAQ would offer an introduction by way of answering the top 5-10 most common questions for any timeshare with answers specific to WorldMark.

Ideally, the WorldMark FAQ could be read and understood in under 5 minutes.


----------



## taterhed (May 15, 2017)

I'll be glad to provide some input......just maybe not today. :>

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## mash84121 (May 15, 2017)

CO skier said:


> I learned a lot about how to use WorldMark from wmtsinfo.com.  That website set the gold standard.
> 
> This would be a valuable addition to the WorldMark advice section, but I think the WorldMark FAQ should serve a different purpose and be directed to someone who does not know anything about WorldMark.  The FAQ would offer an introduction by way of answering the top 5-10 most common questions for any timeshare with answers specific to WorldMark.
> 
> Ideally, the WorldMark FAQ could be read and understood in under 5 minutes.



I agree that answering 5-10 common questions would be most helpful.  Some questions that might be helpful and some starters.
What is WorldMark?  Purely points based system
Where can I travel?  Over 90 resorts mostly in western US.
What are some basic booking rules?  13 months for full week for Red Season, 10 months for less than a full week Red Season.  13 months for any time white and blue season.
What Fees are associated with WorldMark?  MFs, Housekeeping fees, internet fees.
How do I trade out of WorldMark?  Strong trading power in RCI and II.  Points required for trades.
What other booking options are available?  Bonus Time, Specials such as Monday Madness
What are the advantages / disadvantages to owning resale?  Advantages: Cheaper upfront, can book any WorldMark resort, can still trade through RCI/ II, etc.  Disadvantages: No Travelshare--can't book Wyndham resorts, must enroll RCI/II separately, have to pay for internet.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

there is no real limit to how many articles one can create here on the forum and include it in the sticky for "worldmark faq/info".

if you utilize the forum threads to maintain and update them, they can easily be ported over to webpages (that of course link back to the original).


----------



## taterhed (May 15, 2017)

mash84121 said:


> I agree that answering 5-10 common questions would be most helpful.  Some questions that might be helpful and some starters.
> What is WorldMark?  Purely points based system
> Where can I travel?  Over 90 resorts mostly in western US.
> What are some basic booking rules?  13 months for full week for Red Season, 10 months for less than a full week Red Season.  13 months for any time white and blue season.
> ...



Cancellations rules
banked/current/borrow concept
waitlist rules/procedures
online booking procedures (hours, don't use forward/back keys)

shortstay rules/cost with interval (a question nobody has answered yet)
spacebanking with II/RCI
combining reservations
reduced cost exchanges II 59/RCI 45

beneficial account sizes
NHK account

just some food for thought


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2017)

we have complete the update of the existing worldmark info article, you can view it here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/worldmark-the-club-timeshare-information-overview.html


----------



## rhonda (May 17, 2017)

Lovely work all.  Comments/Requests from my quick skim of the article:

May we add a Table of Contents with clickable links to the various sections?
Could the 2017 MF blurb be moved above the section header for Resorts? 
Requesting modification to the current section on housekeeping:  additional descriptive text; punctuation.

Now:


> *HOUSEKEEPING FEES:*
> 
> One free housekeeping service (aka HK token) is awarded at the annual anniversary for each block of 10,000 credits owned. 5,000 to 19,000 credits = 1 HK, 20,000 to 29,000 credits = 2 HK, 30,000 to 39,000 credits = 3 HK, etc.
> For stays when a HK is not available, additional housekeeping fees are required. The fees are based on the size of the unit reserved and are collected at the time of reservation. 2017 fees range from $64 for a studio to $170 for a 4 bedroom Presidential Casita



Requested:
*HOUSEKEEPING FEES:*
'Housekeeping' refers to the mandatory cleaning required between guests.  Every guest stay requires a housekeeping service at check-out; stays beyond 7 nights may also receive Housekeeping as a weekly service.

One free housekeeping service (aka HK token) is awarded at the annual anniversary for each block of 10,000 credits owned. 5,000 to 19,000 credits = 1 HK; 20,000 to 29,000 credits = 2 HK; 30,000 to 39,000 credits = 3 HK; etc.
For stays when a HK is not available, additional housekeeping fees are required. The fees are based on the size of the unit reserved and are collected at the time of reservation. 2017 fees range from $64 for a studio to $170 for a 4 bedroom Presidential Casita.
(Note use of ";" in the first bullet above instead of "," between levels of ownership.
Thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2017)

updated, thank you!


----------

